
The truth behind Hola Unblocker - milankragujevic
http://milankragujevic.com/post.php?id=72
======
jhead
This is no secret, take a moment to look at Hola's own website.

[http://hola.org/faq#in_whatis](http://hola.org/faq#in_whatis)

"Hola is a collaborative internet -- it works by sharing the idle resources of
its users for the benefit of all."

"Hola built a peer to peer overlay network for HTTP, which securely routes the
sites you choose through other Hola users' devices and not through expensive
servers."

This is just another reason why you should always be aware of the services
that you're using, especially when it could concern your security and privacy.

~~~
milankragujevic
I have updated the blog post to reflect this. Thank you and sorry for the
confusion.

------
ratfacemcgee
[https://hola.org/faq#index_intro](https://hola.org/faq#index_intro)

"Hola is a collaborative internet -- it works by sharing the idle resources of
its users for the benefit of all."

------
ThatPlayer
It seems like the auth information has changed

I'm getting a ERROR 403: Auth Failed.

~~~
milankragujevic
Well, that's to be expected.

